# House ownership paperwork - transferring ownership versus inheritance?!



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

Hello, my parents own a house in Spain ( both with British passports though my Mum is Spanish) i have recently been told there is a form they need to fill in in Spain to declare they own that house but live in UK? Does anyone know what it’s called or where it’s available?
Also, not really sure what to do with the property, they are not going to be using it anymore and are not sure whether to hold on to it or sell now - would it make more financial sense to transfer ownership to us ( both with NIEs living in Spain) or sell later and pay inheritance tax when passed down? It is all a bit overwhelming and any light that be shed on this would be great - don’t want to talk to our gestor just yet as I feel they just look at their own interests.
thanks for any advice 🙏


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think it matters whether you transfer it now as tax will still be payable as it is being gifted . The CGT is actually called Gift & inheritance tax . Same as the UK but without allowances.
I've no idea about what the form is?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

If you don't trust your Gestor, then why are you using them 

Davexf


----------

